

Carmakers keep data on drivers' locations - john_b
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20140107/AUTO01/301070017
Full report here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gao.gov&#x2F;products&#x2F;GAO-14-81
======
john_b
Full report here:
[http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-14-81](http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-14-81)

